# Another Hiker Death Glen Onoko Pa.



## Not Sure (May 27, 2016)

http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/mc-d-glen-onoko-falls-rescue-coroner-called-20160525-story.html
Beautiful place but dangerous, I've seen a lot of un prepared hikers there and some really dumb behavior . Sitting atop the falls and dangling there feet over the edge. The stream nearby develops Algae and gets very slippery. 
I think this is like death #11 at this place.
Be careful out there


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 1, 2016)

http://www.wfmz.com/news/poconos-coal-region/2-rescues-at-glen-onoko-falls-over-the-weekend/39787520

Geeze Loise! A Tourist trap in the literal sense.


----------

